# 2 Days- 2 Plowable



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Here in central mass its been a good season so far. A couple pics from the 18th. Plus a little video from the 19th on a private where the camera slipped off the dash LOL. 
http://i296.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid296.photobucket.com/albums/mm166/Bolt001/Truck006.flv


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea its been awesome
nice pics
ive got some more possible tonight 
good luck


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice pictures. It deff. was a good ending to the weekend.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice pics.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice Truck.


----------



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

west boylston street last pic ?


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

ya i think that is west boylston street....i was thinking hard about that...but looks it to me...been an awesome winter here so far...happy plowing!


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

The two of you are right ! :salute:


----------



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

in the area all the time let me know if you ever need help hope to see ya Wednesdays going to be a good one


----------

